# Juice Review: YEPA by K-Liquids



## FacelessVaper (13/12/19)

Review for a very nice juice by @KZOR

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/12/19)

Nice review , love a cane, passionfruit lemonade !


----------

